# [SOLVED] failed to initialize the GLX module

## indietrash

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

help? I can't play wow =/Last edited by indietrash on Thu Aug 27, 2009 5:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## indietrash

... I always forget to eselect opengl... sorry.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## acheron2

 *indietrash wrote:*   

> eselect opengl

 

THANKS!

----------

